
The CIA Didn’t Just Torture, It Experimented on Human Beings – The Nation - aagha
http://www.thenation.com/article/193185/cia-didnt-just-torture-it-experimented-human-beings
======
webnrrd2k
I've often thought that the first people to be prosecuted for this whole thing
should be the the psychologists. At the very least they should be permanently
barred from practicing medicine or providing any sort of therapy. It give me a
queasy, almost sick feeling in my stomach when I think how these people
distorted a profession that's supposed to be dedicated to helping others.

Don't get me wrong -- I think that it's important that they be given their day
in a fair court, which more than a lot of their victims got. And there is a
lot of blame to go around -- they psychologists didn't start or fund the
program, and lot's of people contributed to it. But it's important that the
people who were in charge of this destructive train-wreck of a program be
prosecuted.

